# Why are people this way?



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I have a demanding job, I found that knitting gives me comfort and great release. Some projects turn out beautiful and others not so good, but that's the fun of it. So, I enter my work in the county fair or who ever likes to see my stuff, I show them. Some pieces I give away as gifts. 
Now people are coming to me, telling me what they want me to make for them, or asking much I would charge for a project that they want me to create for them. I tell them that you can't pay a decent hourly wage for this, I have no interest to do this for money or to teach knitting. They seem to have no understanding in how much work can be involved in a project, how much it takes to create something from "scratch", how long it took to be good at it and how much research it took to get there. 
Even though I am thrilled that my stuff is so liked but why do people get so angry or I hurt their feelings when I am not willing to make something for them right away? Or they tell me to just "whip" it up.
Now I am to the point that I don't want to show my projects anymore just because I don't want to "defend" my hobby as a hobby.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I know the feeling, but don't let people take your joy away from you. Either they truly don't understand the work, time and patience involved or they are selfish people that don't care. One reason I love KP is that you can show your work and not be harassed about "whipping something up". My advice is to post your beautiful work here for all of us to enjoy. It will give you and all of us pleasure. By the way, A huge welcome!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

People have no clue how many hours it takes to knit something, let alone what yarn costs. And that doesn't include design time, if you design it yourself. I think the best answer is just "sorry, I just knit for my own pleasure." If they push, quote the hours x the minimum wage; that typically ends the conversation. No matter what they do or say, don't take it personally and don't let them ruin the joy you get from knitting.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

This has been discussed several times here - you're not the only one who encounters this. I agree that posting it here gives a large amount of satisfaction since members have a much better idea of the time and skill put into something.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

When people do that I gently tell them I don't do that kind of knitting -crocheting it is now all done for charity period. I do not go into any big why or why not's I just politely say no I only do for charity and only lap robes or shawls now. Things I can do with out a pattern to follow what I do is relaxing no time limit to finish etc.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

teannia said:


> I know the feeling, but don't let people take your joy away from you. Either they truly don't understand the work, time and patience involved or they are selfish people that don't care. One reason I love KP is that you can show your work and not be harassed about "whipping something up". My advice is to post your beautiful work here for all of us to enjoy. It will give you and all of us pleasure. By the way, A huge welcome!


I agree 100%!


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't fret. Like some of the other folks, I knit for myself and charity. Selling items of your own creation (or from a pattern) is most often a no win situation for you. The effort and cost of products far exceed the fee your buyer is willing to pay. I learned that the hard way when I was beading crocheted bracelets with gemstone beads. Now, I just wear the bracelets that didn't sell and when asked what I paid for such a unique piece, I quote them an astronomical price (the actual price for my labor and parts) and that shuts them up. I know, sounds mean, doesn't it. But I have some gorgeous jewelry. I do prefer knitting and my chafed fingers tell the tale. I have lots of projects going for charity from scrap yarn donations.
Linda


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't worry about showing "them". Show them to us on here, we are always glad to view other people's work, and we are full of praise, and don't put any pressure on you to "whip something up" pronto.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Please put the photos here for us to admire! The most you will be asked to do is to refernce the pattern


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah.....show them to us!!!


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your reply, I am amazed how many commented on my problem. I knew that I can't be the only one.
I might be a great knitter but my computer skills suck. I just can't figure out how to post some of my work but I will continue trying.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Twoie, your pup has a great smile.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You gave yourself the answer, just smile and say I only do this for a hobby. You could also say that they could check their local yarn shop, to see if anyone does it for profit. I wouldn't stop showing.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I tried that too. There are yarn shops around and I always say, if I can learn it, so can everyone else. But many don't have the patience and they don't like the word: no.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

When I encounter this problem I smile and say "I only knit for love and I don't love you that much." Everyone knows I do about 95% of my knitting for our Blessing Box at church.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Teannia - Well thank you for the kudos on Canoli's smile. She's a happy girl and my life.
Linda


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

teannia said:


> I know the feeling, but don't let people take your joy away from you. Either they truly don't understand the work, time and patience involved or they are selfish people that don't care. One reason I love KP is that you can show your work and not be harassed about "whipping something up". My advice is to post your beautiful work here for all of us to enjoy. It will give you and all of us pleasure. By the way, A huge welcome!


teannie,
I have to agree with your statement completely. I love to knit and make things and want to keep it that way. My household chores suffer from this but that's the way it goes.
Well, I finally figured out how to post some of my projects.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Don't worry about showing "them". Show them to us on here, we are always glad to view other people's work, and we are full of praise, and don't put any pressure on you to "whip something up" pronto.


You took the words out of my mouth. I totally agree, show us what you have done and we will love it and not demand that you make us one.

I only thing we may ask for is the patterns so don't be shocked.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

All lovely, but I LOVE the bottom one! One of the best cable patterns I have seen.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my,just tell them that you only knit for pleasure and it is something you do only for the relaxation it brings you,you don't want the pressure of knitting specific idems for anyone,this is your hobby!!!! You may want to donate your work to charities,it will really be appreciated!!! Anyone who gets mad because you don't care to start knitting specific things for them is not worth you worrying about!Let them learn to knit and then they can knit their own things!! Please don't let this bother you!! Keep on knitting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Send them to me. I'll charge them the cost of the yarn and $15.00/hour(maybe $12.00)for my time, plus shipping and handling costs.

And, don't give it a thought. You knit for your pleasure; keep it that way.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow... I just saw the photos of your work. No wonder they want them. YOU knit beautifully.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Wow... I just saw the photos of your work. No wonder they want them. YOU knit beautifully.


Thank you. I love to show the stuff I make because it takes a lot of time and effort. You seem to see and understand this. There are some great books out there for the patterns. The last blanket and sweater I made were so heavy that my hands started to bother me, so now I work on lace.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

Rosette said:


> All lovely, but I LOVE the bottom one! One of the best cable patterns I have seen.


Thank you. I got the pattern out of a Alice Staremore book, it's a celtic knot. It took some courage and patience but I was determined to make it. It is kind of heavy and I wanted to wear it skiing but this winter we had not had any good snow, maybe next year.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know how you feel. My former landlady asked me to make a couple of baby blankets for a price. I didn't want to get involved with that so I told her I had "too many iron's in the fire" right now and couldn't do it. 
She apparently got angry with me as we used to email back and forth and I haven't heard from her since. Oh well.....


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I thank them for the compliment and explain I do not knit for others but would offer to teach them how to knit. That usually ends the conversation. I find it amusing when they say " I do not have the time" I just answer " and you must think I do"


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with everyone. Most non knitters/crocheters are clueless regarding the time, energy and expense that these items can come to. But please continue trying to figure out how to post them here, would love to see them. I just posted a couple over on the show me your novelty hats.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

haeslein said:


> Since I have a demanding job, I found that knitting gives me comfort and great release. Some projects turn out beautiful and others not so good, but that's the fun of it. So, I enter my work in the county fair or who ever likes to see my stuff, I show them. Some pieces I give away as gifts.
> Now people are coming to me, telling me what they want me to make for them, or asking much I would charge for a project that they want me to create for them. I tell them that you can't pay a decent hourly wage for this, I have no interest to do this for money or to teach knitting. They seem to have no understanding in how much work can be involved in a project, how much it takes to create something from "scratch", how long it took to be good at it and how much research it took to get there.
> Even though I am thrilled that my stuff is so liked but why do people get so angry or I hurt their feelings when I am not willing to make something for them right away? Or they tell me to just "whip" it up.
> Now I am to the point that I don't want to show my projects anymore just because I don't want to "defend" my hobby as a hobby.


Some people think it is a form of flattery when they ask you to make things for them. Quote them a by-the-hour plus materials price. Most people will want to "think about it", and not mention it again. You can also have them furnish the materials then they can pay the by-the-hour price. Don't be a closet knitter show off your talent.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome, and you do beautiful work!


----------



## Orangeville Sue (Mar 21, 2011)

I understand!! I have a so called friend that when she found out I knit socks, wanted me to knit 5 pair of socks for her cousin as a joke! When I told her the price, she was furious. Even told me that since I stayed home ( I worked from home at that time) I probably had time on my hands and would be happy for something to do.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

Give them the price of the article they want! Do not give it to them at a discounted rate either! That usually does the trick and if they think it is worth what you need and want to charge then make it for them with money paid up front. I never turn an offer down that will pay me what it is really worth but most of the time I crochet for the pleasure of the finished projects or gifts for family and friends that really appreciate.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Orangeville Sue said:


> I understand!! I have a so called friend that when she found out I knit socks, wanted me to knit 5 pair of socks for her cousin as a joke! When I told her the price, she was furious. Even told me that since I stayed home ( I worked from home at that time) I probably had time on my hands and would be happy for something to do.


Yikes


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I would SMILE and direct them to you tube !!!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

haeslein said:


> Since I have a demanding job, I found that knitting gives me comfort and great release. Some projects turn out beautiful and others not so good, but that's the fun of it. So, I enter my work in the county fair or who ever likes to see my stuff, I show them. Some pieces I give away as gifts.
> Now people are coming to me, telling me what they want me to make for them, or asking much I would charge for a project that they want me to create for them. I tell them that you can't pay a decent hourly wage for this, I have no interest to do this for money or to teach knitting. They seem to have no understanding in how much work can be involved in a project, how much it takes to create something from "scratch", how long it took to be good at it and how much research it took to get there.
> Even though I am thrilled that my stuff is so liked but why do people get so angry or I hurt their feelings when I am not willing to make something for them right away? Or they tell me to just "whip" it up.
> Now I am to the point that I don't want to show my projects anymore just because I don't want to "defend" my hobby as a hobby.


"Why are people this way?" I do not understand people, and I probably never will! Even on this Forum I have run into "things" I cannot phantom. I used to post patterns of pictured items because someone liked them and wanted to knit them. Fine! No problem at all, BUT, then I realized that some of the "free patterns" that were created by "me" showed up on other sites for "sale" (one as much as $8.50!) by someone who declared those patterns as " their original and exclusive of design". This is stealing! I also realize that Forum can not act as "knit police" and take those offenders to task. besides those "thieves" know that it requires lots of money to bring them to justice. Thus I no longer post pictures, nor patterns. I give them freely to the ladies in our knitting club when asked for, and they do the same.
ICE in NJ


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I once had a lady ask me to knit her a sweater with yarn her daughter gave her, because it was a nubby, difficult yarn and she couldn't do it. I knit it for her, with her specific instructions and no pattern (it was a Royal Pain!) and charged her only a token $20. She said, "That much? That's a lot." So I told her to forget it, it was free. She called later to say her daughter offered to pay me $50, but I still refused any money. I felt if I accepted anything for it she may have asked me to do something else for her, and I certainly didn't want that!
Some people just don't think!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I only knit for family, friends or charity. I tell people that I can't charge enough to make it worth my time. Sometimes, if someone is special but insists on paying, I'll tell them to buy twice as much yarn as the project will take and then I have some to add to my stash. Once they go to the shop and see how much yarn costs, they might lose interest. The days are past when a home made garment was less expensive than a store bought garment.


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

I understand your problem. I used to make quilts and I would give them away to friends and relatives. Each quilt was unique. There was NO WAY that I could be compensated for my time, let alone the fabric. But I didn't care--each quilt was a joy to make. Now I've switched to knitting (more portable), I get the same response. My advice--continue to show your work and graciously accept their compliments. Explain that knitting is a joy as well as a creative outlet for you, and you just want to share that passion with others. Direct them to the nearest LYS to start their own knitting masterpiece! :-D


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

This has happened to me, too. Probably every knitter. Somewhere I saw an ad for the Burberry Scarf. Retail cost is $750.00! Ask if they want one of THEM!! Surely they won't bother you again!


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

This has happened to me, too. Probably every knitter. Somewhere I saw an ad for the Burberry Scarf. Retail cost is $750.00! Ask if they want one of THEM!! Surely they won't bother you again!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How unpleasant. I think you're right that people don't know what goes into any particular knitting project. They probably won't stop asking you to just whip something up. I hope you don't have to hide your hobby, and that politely saying you just don't have the time to make something like the complicated project you're currently working on, and which will take you weeks (exaggerate freely...) will work.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hunny, most people don't realise how much time and effort it takes to create something. Some people are selfish and jump to an assumption. In the end, smile, and come show us your beautiful works! I love seeing the work other KPers do! Their inspirational! And would love to see your work too. Don't worry, carry on enjoying your hobby, other's just don't realise the joy of any 'hobby'


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

ICE said:


> "Why are people this way?" I do not understand people, and I probably never will! Even on this Forum I have run into "things" I cannot phantom. I used to post patterns of pictured items because someone liked them and wanted to knit them. Fine! No problem at all, BUT, then I realized that some of the "free patterns" that were created by "me" showed up on other sites for "sale" (one as much as $8.50!) by someone who declared those patterns as " their original and exclusive of design". This is stealing! I also realize that Forum can not act as "knit police" and take those offenders to task. besides those "thieves" know that it requires lots of money to bring them to justice. Thus I no longer post pictures, nor patterns. I give them freely to the ladies in our knitting club when asked for, and they do the same.
> ICE in NJ


Hunny your right, after all the effort you made making those designs that was stealing. I'm sorry such a terrible thing happened to you.

And just saw your work, their lovely.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Your creations are beautiful and humble me as I've never tried to expand my knitting skills. I'm happy to do basic stuff and leave the creativity to more adventurous and brave folks like you. Keep creating. You are so good at it. We want to see more.
Linda


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

get them to go buy the yarn needed for whatever project they want. This will most probably scare them off or if they are genuine they will come back with the goods.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

A few years back, I knitted a baby set for a very good friends first grandchild. A neighbor of the baby's mother contacted me and wanted me to knit the same set for twin girls her friend daughter. Since I had knit the original set keeping track of the cost, I sent her the brake down of the cost of the yarn and the hours worked. I quoted her $100 for the twin sets. She didn't contact me again, but told my friend that I was overcharging for the knits when she could buy them at Walmart a lot cheaper. Yea right. I had used yarn purchased in Europe and didn't charge my friend anything except for the yarn.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

knitonefl said:


> A few years back, I knitted a baby set for a very good friends first grandchild. A neighbor of the baby's mother contacted me and wanted me to knit the same set for twin girls her friend daughter. Since I had knit the original set keeping track of the cost, I sent her the brake down of the cost of the yarn and the hours worked. I quoted her $100 for the twin sets. She didn't contact me again, but told my friend that I was overcharging for the knits when she could buy them at Walmart a lot cheaper. Yea right. I had used yarn purchased in Europe and didn't charge my friend anything except for the yarn.


Yes, and what is the quality of the "cheaper" items from Wally World? Your labor of love could never be duplicated with some mass-produced piece made with inferior yarn! That neighbor has dollar signs for brains.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

I like what you said...my hobby is my hobby. Tell them that you don' t want a job.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

My mum always used to say - 'just because its homemade people think it doesn't cost anything' and she is right. People that don't do crafts of any sort just do not realise the costs and hours of work involved. Tell them to have a go themeselves and if possible perhaps you could start them off on something very simple. Nothing hits home quite so much like the saying 'walk a mile in my shoes'!
Anyway welcome to KP - we all know what is involved here and appreciate and admire each others work. A big warm hello from New Zealand!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I guess I am flying solo in my opinion, I don't mind when people ask me to make something for them, in fact I feel quite proud they find my work something they want to wear or give as a gift. I only ask they pay for the materials involved. I typically do it when I am watching TV, so not really an imposition for me for me to do this for them.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The tile of your post "why are people this way"...well MOST of them wouldn't know how to knit, and so have no idea of the pride we take in our work - nor costs involved....I think if you WANT to knit for someone, you want to GIVE it to them - BUT if someone asks you to knit for them, then these people should be prepared to pay for what you knit.
Sometimes when people ask me to knit something for them, I tell them, they wouldn't be able to "afford" me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I just say that I have only time for knitting for family,


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

They're embarrassed by their ignorance. Find another way to turn them down!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I am so sorry that some people have stolen your patterns,but please don't let them win.we all love to see work like yours,it is part of my day to see such clever people like you share your work in pictures,as I am disabled don't get out much and it makes my day to see all the post and pictures.so please carry on every one who make my days brighter.thank you to all.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

haeslein said:


> Since I have a demanding job, I found that knitting gives me comfort and great release. Some projects turn out beautiful and others not so good, but that's the fun of it. So, I enter my work in the county fair or who ever likes to see my stuff, I show them. Some pieces I give away as gifts.
> Now people are coming to me, telling me what they want me to make for them, or asking much I would charge for a project that they want me to create for them. I tell them that you can't pay a decent hourly wage for this, I have no interest to do this for money or to teach knitting. They seem to have no understanding in how much work can be involved in a project, how much it takes to create something from "scratch", how long it took to be good at it and how much research it took to get there.
> Even though I am thrilled that my stuff is so liked but why do people get so angry or I hurt their feelings when I am not willing to make something for them right away? Or they tell me to just "whip" it up.
> Now I am to the point that I don't want to show my projects anymore just because I don't want to "defend" my hobby as a hobby.


You indicated that your job is demanding but if you have some spare time why not see if there are any knitting groups in your area? It is not uncommon for public libraries to host them so you might try there. I knit with a group of very interesting women who have become my friends. I look forward to it all week. They, at least, will understand how you feel about your craft.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

marylo12 said:


> I know how you feel. My former landlady asked me to make a couple of baby blankets for a price. I didn't want to get involved with that so I told her I had "too many iron's in the fire" right now and couldn't do it.
> She apparently got angry with me as we used to email back and forth and I haven't heard from her since. Oh well.....


It's amazing how people act when you tell them: no. It is your time and effort and you should be able to spend it that as you please. Honestly, those people are not worth to get angry over and if you never hear from them again, no big loss.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> The tile of your post "why are people this way"...well MOST of them wouldn't know how to knit, and so have no idea of the pride we take in our work - nor costs involved....I think if you WANT to knit for someone, you want to GIVE it to them - BUT if someone asks you to knit for them, then these people should be prepared to pay for what you knit.
> Sometimes when people ask me to knit something for them, I tell them, they wouldn't be able to "afford" me.


That's exactly what I told them before but then they get insulted. In their mind since it is a hobby, my time has no value. And I am sure if it would be the other way around, there will be a different outcome.


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

ICE said:


> "Why are people this way?" I do not understand people, and I probably never will! Even on this Forum I have run into "things" I cannot phantom. I used to post patterns of pictured items because someone liked them and wanted to knit them. Fine! No problem at all, BUT, then I realized that some of the "free patterns" that were created by "me" showed up on other sites for "sale" (one as much as $8.50!) by someone who declared those patterns as " their original and exclusive of design". This is stealing! I also realize that Forum can not act as "knit police" and take those offenders to task. besides those "thieves" know that it requires lots of money to bring them to justice. Thus I no longer post pictures, nor patterns. I give them freely to the ladies in our knitting club when asked for, and they do the same.
> ICE in NJ


Oh, this is awful. I am sorry to hear this. Now we know why there are patents for inventions- so people can't make profits on your ideas. Hope you still enjoy knitting,


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW!!! Your knitting is beautiful..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

peacefulknitter said:


> I guess I am flying solo in my opinion, I don't mind when people ask me to make something for them, in fact I feel quite proud they find my work something they want to wear or give as a gift. I only ask they pay for the materials involved. I typically do it when I am watching TV, so not really an imposition for me for me to do this for them.


It depends on what they are asking for. This is not about small projects. I love to make things for people too but when it takes several weeks, that's a different story. And what after all this work, they don't like it?


----------



## haeslein (Apr 3, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> A few years back, I knitted a baby set for a very good friends first grandchild. A neighbor of the baby's mother contacted me and wanted me to knit the same set for twin girls her friend daughter. Since I had knit the original set keeping track of the cost, I sent her the brake down of the cost of the yarn and the hours worked. I quoted her $100 for the twin sets. She didn't contact me again, but told my friend that I was overcharging for the knits when she could buy them at Walmart a lot cheaper. Yea right. I had used yarn purchased in Europe and didn't charge my friend anything except for the yarn.


Hand-knitted blanket made from european yarn verses Walmart. That is scary and an insult. There are really a lot of ignorant people in this world.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I always say it would take the fun out of it if I tried doing it for money!


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

People have no idea what it costs to make something, anything.
Take cake decorating the time it takes for make the sugar roses etc. Then they flinch at the price. 
take sewing. I made a really pretty little girl's dress it was machine embroidered it was little animals in a forest. I won a First prize for it. Then someone asked for the design which I gave her and the next I heard was "I don't like your work" Wow that was a shock. I would never hurt some one's feelings even if I thought the work was awful. But the older one gets the less these comments mean. I think that as long as we are happy with what we produced that is all that really matters.

Another thing. I was asked to make two little girl's dresses. I got the material that wasn't enough so I bought more, I also bought the zips cotton etc.etc. Nevermind the time it took.
I did not hear Thank you"


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Like most of the others have said, just smile and say that you enjoy knitting and don't want to spoil this by making things in a rush.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

haeslein said:


> Since I have a demanding job, I found that knitting gives me comfort and great release. Some projects turn out beautiful and others not so good, but that's the fun of it. So, I enter my work in the county fair or who ever likes to see my stuff, I show them. Some pieces I give away as gifts.
> Now people are coming to me, telling me what they want me to make for them, or asking much I would charge for a project that they want me to create for them. I tell them that you can't pay a decent hourly wage for this, I have no interest to do this for money or to teach knitting. They seem to have no understanding in how much work can be involved in a project, how much it takes to create something from "scratch", how long it took to be good at it and how much research it took to get there.
> Even though I am thrilled that my stuff is so liked but why do people get so angry or I hurt their feelings when I am not willing to make something for them right away? Or they tell me to just "whip" it up.
> Now I am to the point that I don't want to show my projects anymore just because I don't want to "defend" my hobby as a hobby.


I think your key phrase is "They seem to have no understanding..." They don't. It's wonderful that you give some of your items as gifts as they are priceless gifts of love. I would recommend you continue to show your items as it sounds like you get a lot of enjoyment out it and why deprive yourself! When people ask you to make things for them, just kindly say that your life circumstances just don't allow for it. You are not responsible for their anger or hurt feelings. They are allowed to feel what they feel and you are not responsible for their happiness. Blessings, Phyllis


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome all newcomers! Now, in response to haeslein. I have the same problem. I'll be working on something and either my brother or his wife will tell me that they want one or that I should make one for so-and-so. I am working on projects for this Christmas and I do not like being made to feel like I should stop what I am doing just to make something for someone. I did finish the baby set for my granddaughter's baby due in June and, as soon as I get around to taking a picture, I will post it for you to see.

In the past I have made things for people and they paid me for it. It is hard to set a price because your time is as valuable as the yarn.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have only got back into knitting about 3 years. A good friend said she had an afghan kit that had been around forever and wondered if I could knit it up for her. This was the first time I had been asked and was not prepared. She brought the kit over. Very old very terrible yarn. I didn't know what to do so I told her to leave it and said it may be over a year before I got to it. It is almost a year and it is still sitting there. I think I will try to "forget" it is there. Likely if I knit it up she will tell me to keep it and I sure don't want it! I know how you feel.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Just say no thank you ,my job is too demanding and I don't have the time. By the way your work is fabulous and could you make me........just kidding!!!


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

I love to knit and crochet for relaxation and for pleasure. My mil thinks I am nuts because I make afghans and give them away. I love to make things for people I care about because it gives me pleasure to see their smile. I did learn a hard lesson at my last job though. I asked if anyone wanted a pirate doll as I made it for someone and they up and left work. Gave it to a lady who asked if I could make a Giggles. So I did and I didn't charge. She offered to make a teddy form me which didn't happen and then she caused trouble for me at work. So now I will only do things for close friends and family. I won't charge because money puts pressure on me to ensure it is perfect and causes me to doubt myself. Also it is too hard to put a price on time. So now it is for love only.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

The only ones who can ask for anything are my Cousins and my Godchilds children. They can accept that I can't do something.In fact it was one of them who got me going on the Ruffeled scarfs.They all got one in time. No one has the right to put you under pressure with a hobby that you enjoy.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

haeslein said:


> Thank you. I love to show the stuff I make because it takes a lot of time and effort. You seem to see and understand this. There are some great books out there for the patterns. The last blanket and sweater I made were so heavy that my hands started to bother me, so now I work on lace.


Have you tried using circular needles?? The weight sits in your lap and not on your wrists. 
Susan
PS love your work :thumbup:


----------

